# Benelli super black eagle



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just bought a benelli super black eagle. I will be using it for all sorts of shooting fdrom clays to doves to geese, just wondering if there are any little pieces of advice out there from any of you guys if there is any special tricks for a problem in the gun (if there are any)


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Make sure she's tight in your shoulder. *

If she's not, the recoil operation won't work right. And you will be scatching your head, changing ammo, lubing it up and many other things to solve this problem.

That's the only problem I've ever had. Once you hold her tight, she's good. I know one guy who said it only happened on every 3rd shot. Well, what was happening, was when fired 3 rounds, the last one was when he was slightly unbalanced because of the first 2 and his gun wouldn't be tight. Problem solved.

Enjoy. You just bought the second best autoloading shotgun in the world, in MHO.

The first one being the SBE II.

:sniper:


----------

